# a Bigg' en 48.1 lbs



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hunter caught a BIGG' EN--------------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Now you have ruined him...lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dang that is a bigun

i know what one does with the pelts

but what do ya'll do with the tails?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job Hunter.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet man that is one lucky young man to have a great teacher like you to show him how to set steel and take fur congrets hunter and skip


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Hunter. I bet Skip was smiling just as big as you were. You're a lucky guy to have him as a mentor and friend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to the both of you, let him try some smoked beaver tail Skip.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Keep up the good work. Both of you


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Good job to you both!! I hear the tail is very rich eating.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice large beaver. I hope I have some luck this year catching a beaver or two.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice dam builder guys!

I tried smokin' beaver tail once hassell, just couldn't keep it light..............


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> Nice dam builder guys!
> 
> I tried smokin' beaver tail once hassell, just couldn't keep it light..............


 Very sensitive to the wind.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice congrats to hunter!

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow what a way to start your season Hunter. Congrats all the way around!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

dang SB you have him stacking up the fur....nice work.


----------

